# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Sponge media for Emperor 400's



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

Where can I find some large sections of 12" X 12" X 1" or 2" sponge material to use in my Emperor 400 filters. It just seems redundant for me to purchase the "regular" replacement cartridges for these, then to cut them to get the carbon out.

Anyone out there have a name of a place where I can get some sponge material that is large enough that will work?

Thanks!

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

Where can I find some large sections of 12" X 12" X 1" or 2" sponge material to use in my Emperor 400 filters. It just seems redundant for me to purchase the "regular" replacement cartridges for these, then to cut them to get the carbon out.

Anyone out there have a name of a place where I can get some sponge material that is large enough that will work?

Thanks!

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Check out this thread:

http://www.angelfish.net/yabbse/index.php?board=1;action=display;threadid=1525

and this one:

http://www.angelfish.net/yabbse/index.php?board=1;action=display;threadid=1525

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry about the duplicate link above.

And this one:

http://www.plantgeek.net/filter_cartridges.htm

and

http://www.plantgeek.info/forum/viewtopic.php?t=281
bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks Bob! The second links were exactly what I was looking for. I knew others had to of gone through this already and would have found a solution.

Thanks again!

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------

